# WoW und VNC



## Marakesh2k5 (25. September 2008)

Moin,

ich wollte einfach mal nachfragen ob jemand Positive erfahrungen gemacht hat im bezug auf WoW und Remote Desktop Programme.


Mein Problem ist :

Ich hab nen Nagelneuen Desktop PC hier stehen, aber der TFT Monitor lässt noch was auf sich warten und der andere Monitor is zu alt ind demnach gehen mir die Augen schlichtweg davon kaputt weils halt schon nen altes teil ist welches auch nicht die richtige auflösung bietet.


Meine Idee :

Ich hab nen Lappy der genug Leistung bringt aber leider zu heiß wird beim zocken und ich daher FPS einbrüche bekomme -> Nervt in Sunwell Tierisch und Frapsen kann man damit schon garnicht.


Meine Idee war nun auf dem Desktop PC WoW zu starten zusammen mit nem Remote Desktop Server Programm (VNC , RAdmin ,etc)
Meine Netzwerkverbindung reicht bis zu 1gbit, hab momentan zwar nur nen 100mbit Kabel hier aber nen gbit kabel is ja schnell gekauft.

Ist es möglich nun WoW auf dem Desktop PC zu starten zusammen mit VNC oder sowas und ich dann mit dem Lappy drauf zugreife und darüber spiele ?
Meine Tests diesbezüglich waren eher weniger erheiternd, das ganze Ruckelte wie sonst was , möge jetzt aber auch daran liegen das ich wo ich verbunden war per WLAN verbunden war ...

Aber : Ist es rein technisch von der Software wie VNC möglich eine so gute verbindung aufzubauen das es Flüssig abläuft und ich am Lappy keine großartigen Zeitverzögerungen etc habe ?


Wichtig ist mir halt einfach nur das ich ein Bild welches Flüssig ist auf dem Lappy Monitor habe worüber ich dann das spielgeschehen "beobachten" kann.
Eingaben kann ich ja dann am richtigen , Desktop PC vornehmen , also Maus steuerungen und Tastatureingaben.




Also : Möglich ? Nicht möglich ? 


Würde mich sehr über VERNÜNFTIGE Antworten freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achso , Ja ich habe die SuFu benutzt und Nein ich habe nichts gefunden dazu ^^ Oder ich hab falsch gesucht , wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (25. September 2008)

VNC ist nicht zum Spielen gedacht, sondern um eine Remote Verbindung herzustellen und PCs' z.B: zu warten, Fernzugriffe ermöglichen ect. 

Klare Antwort : *Nein*.


----------



## Altbier (25. September 2008)

Heyho!

Also ich denk nicht, dass es möglich ist über VNC / Remote Desktop ein Spiel flüssig zu spielen. Das Prinzip hinter VNC ist ja, dass der aktuelle Frame mit dem vorherigen Frame verglichen, und die Änderungen zum Client übertragen werden. Diese Operation ist i.d.R. nicht zeitkritisch, kann aber, je nach verwendeter Auflösung, in einer Echtzeitanwendung wie WoW zu Problemen führen. 

Das nächste Problem ist, dass sich in einem Spiel wie WoW ein Großteil des Bildschirminhalts mit jedem Frame ändert. Das ist halt das fiese... in 3D hat man ja Perspektive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hohe Änderungsrate bedeutet hohe Bandbreite. In der Tat ist es so, dass bei dieser Art Anwendungen bei jedem Frame fast das komplette Bild übertragen werden muss. Ohne Kompression bei 1680x1050 und einer Farbtiefe von 32 Bit  (RGBA) wären das 1680x1050x4 = 6,7 Mbyte (unkomprimiert) pro Frame. Gehen wir davon aus, dass sich ca. 50% des Bildes von Frame zu Frame verändern, dann wären das immernoch 3,35 MByte pro Frame. Das bei ca. 40 Frames (ich weiß nicht wie oft Dein VNC-Server pro Sekunde ein neues Signal abgreift) =~ 130 MByte / sec. Das hält selbst ein GBit-Netzwerk nicht durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VNC ist halt eher für Sachen wie Office / sonstiger Bürokram gemacht. Dort ist die Änderungsrate innerhalb des Bildes sehr gering und somit auch die Last auf dem Netzwerk.

Vom Fraunhofer Institut für graphische Datenverarbeitung hab es mal ein Verfahren namens Realtime Remote Desktop Streaming welches auch für DirectX/OpenGL geeignet sein soll. Was allerdings daraus geworden ist und ob es davon Implementierungen gibt weiß ich nicht.

Hoffe das reicht Dir als Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Altbier


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (25. September 2008)

mjo vor allem die rechnung finde ich sehr hilfreich.


ich hab da jezt was gefunden was sich StreamMyGame nennt ...

funzt wunderbar leider in der Free Version nur ne auflösung von 640 x XXX was natürlich mal voll für den Eimer ist ^^ allerdings muss ich sagen .. flüssig wie auf dem richtigen Rechner.

Dadurch kam ich auf die nächste idee, einfach im Netzwerk Streamen und nicht Remote Desktop. ich bauch ja eh nur as Bild und muss nicht steuern.


Ich werd mir jetzt mal Isnogud's Live Stream Anleitung zur Brust nehmen und es damit nun mal versuchen. Allerdings werd ichs dann nicht per Mogulus Streamen sondern per Netzwerk mit ShoutcastTV , wenn alles klappt sollte das recht gut funzen.

Ich bedanke mich für die Fixen Antworten, wenn es noch tipps und ratschläge gibt, nur her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (25. September 2008)

geht, ein kumpel von mir hat des mal in der schule gemacht, hat aber gelagt und geruckelt bis zum gehtnichtmehr ^^


----------



## Sugarwarlock (27. September 2008)

alles geht irgendwie^^ nur leider nicht richtig^^ wird auf jeden fall extrem laggen


----------

